# Is live bait cheating?



## Fishingismylife (Apr 23, 2006)

ANYONE can get something that lives in a body of water and get a fish to eat it... a select few can use something foriegn and catch a fish...

What are your thoughts?


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

Baitfishing effectively is it's own discipline. Not everyone can "roll" a size 20 hook on two pound test with a 1/8" piece of leaf worm under brush in a small stream for brook trout.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I dont believe it is
:2cents:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Oh God another "purist" is in our mists. Ban all live bait! :roll: :rollin:

:stirpot:


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess don't understand the use of the term 'cheating' in this context. How can one 'cheat' within legal definitions of gamefishing methods? Is it against the law where you live to use bait?

I think the object of fishing is 'catch fish'...or did I miss something here? If you are a lure fisherman only, so be it....and the same for live-bait users. Why would one rule the other out?...seems counterproductive to the sport of fishing.

Now, c'mon ... this is what is known as a ...troll, right?


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

Come on,get real :lol: :lol: :lol: :fiddle: Do we have a PETA person here.......


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I still fish the same way I started. Popcorn and Cheese on my hooks. :withstupid:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

corn kernels :withstupid:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

i just use a plain hook :withstupid:


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Me too, but with a stinger hook attached for those light biters......


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Fishing with bait is not much different than using a lure. The only difference is that with a lure you are trying to make the fish _think_ it is real, and with live bait you don't have to do much convincing... I use worms, crickets, grubs, whatever I can find. I do use artificial lures sometimes, but not nearly as often as those good old nightcrawlers...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

It depends on the species of fish. Walleyes you almost have to use live bait in certian situations. However large mouth bass typically are caught on plastic. In fact hardcore bassers say using live bait is cheating.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

the jones boys may not agree with me but i think that using live bait for trout is cheating.....any idiot can toss a clump of worms into a creek and bag a few trout but it takes a really fisherman to toss yarn on a hook and nail a big chromer.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> any idiot can toss a clump of worms into a creek and bag a few trout but it takes a really fisherman to toss yarn on a hook and nail a big chromer


What? No red folgers can full of worms for you lille??  
I would agree that for certain species it may be "cheating", but I think it comes down to the angler and how much they wish to challenge themselves.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I say using fishing rods is cheating. A real man catches them with his hands....

You guys sicken me.


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> I say using fishing rods is cheating. A real man catches them with his hands....
> 
> You guys sicken me.


Nice!


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

it's only cheating if you have the live bait attached to a hand grenade........The pin, the pin, you hold on to the pin and throw the other part


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

94NDTA

You use your hands, When you graduate you'll only use your teeth, with your eyes closed. Anything else is cheating!!


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

If you ain't cheatin', you ain't tryin'


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Trolling is cheating, superline is cheating, floatant is cheating, scented lures are cheating, using nightcrawler is cheating, motors are cheating, sonar is cheating, cameras are cheating, knowing more than the next guy is cheating...ENOUGH ALREADY!!!

Just fish to fish. Enjoy it, however you do it, be it with a red and white bobber or a big badass bucktail. This "holier than thou" attitude (which admittedly, I have been a party to on both ends of the spectrum) really doesn't belong in the sport.

You don't owe anything to anyone but yourself on the water...and that is to have a good time doing it.


----------

